# Upgraded



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I finally found my new love, a 2002 Nissan Maxima SE with 40k miles. Leather interior, sunroof, wing, HIDs, 17" alloys and best of all the the VQ35. I'm enjoying it especially since i'm used to the GA16 engine. I still do have the B14 as I will be parting out most of the aftermarket pieces and selling it as stock. Here are some of the pictures, please comment!


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

All you need now is some tint. A frined of mine had a satin white Maxima. He also had dvd monitors in the head rest.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

skootz1 said:


> All you need now is some tint. A frined of mine had a satin white Maxima. He also had dvd monitors in the head rest.


Tint is the first thing I do to all of my cars. It will be done as soon as I sell my B14 SE-L tail lights (PM me for info). Besides that, the most i'll do is some new wheels and maybe audio. I purposely bought a car that I wouldn't have to modify this time around. 

PS- I'M NOT DROPPING IT!


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats cool. Nothing liek a good looking stock car. I like it.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dood you should drop it or go auto --> manual swap


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Grats tom I used to own one myself. Do yourself a favor and get involved with the guys and girls at Maxima.org they are awesome.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

good looking car, i know you said no drop....but 1 inch (no more no less) would look perfect, a perfect gap all the way around instead of a "half moon" gap (cresant shaped gap...get the idea?) 

some tint, im thinking 50% gun smoke (tint with a small amount of silver reflective in it) would be BAD ASS. and a really really nice sounding exhaust.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice find. My good friend also just bought a Max like that, but in a deep blue color. He just got finished installing a pretty nice stereo in it. Sweet ride.

Kinda nice having ONE stockish car floating around.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Do as I said at b16 and get the lip! Other than that, sweet car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love it....luckyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------

